# Someone else needs to be careful, too...



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Ever think you were getting one thing, but it turned out to be something else...?

:chk


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Now that's just plain mean... :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

DBall said:


> Ever think you were getting one thing, but it turned out to be something else...?
> 
> :chk


eeeeeeyeahhhhh.....

Feel sorry for the poor soul...who's on the end of a DBall rampage!!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hmmm, you're gonna get the label.....doesnt play well on others :r

Ahhh what the hell, go get em lol


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

DBall said:


> Ever think you were getting one thing, but it turned out to be something else...?
> 
> :chk


Payback, huh? Go get munkey!

:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

longknocker said:


> Payback, huh? Go get munkey!
> 
> :tu


Nope... not him...


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

DBall said:


> Nope... not him...


Hint???


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

longknocker said:


> Hint???


:tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I think his pickin on people...your the bully....





















:tu


Shawn


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

You gotta watch out for those silent Gorillas...:ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

You're gettin pretty twitchy, aren't ya?
Careful you don't hurt anyone.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7493 8214 1954
Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 9:59 AM on April 16, 2008 in BROOKLYN, NY 11222. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.

:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Let's see who do we know in Brooklyn? Hummmmmm

:ss

Al


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Not only did Dball slam me with these awesome _consolation prize_ sticks....

'06 PL Panatela
'07 RASCC
'07 Fonseca KDT
La Aurora Barrel Aged Corona
Illusione 68

He hits me with a new baby bomb as well!!!

Punch Super Robustos (Asia Pacific) Regional Edicion :dr
'07 Trinidad Reyes
'00 Punch RS 12
Cabaiguan Coronas Extra
La Aurora 1495 Cameroon 1994

Thank Dan!! Totally over the top!!:tu

Look out .....now I have your address!!! :gn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Thank Dan!! Totally over the top!!:tu
> 
> Look out .....now I have your address!!! :gn


Nice hit Dan!

I would watch out though. Patrick hits back really hard. :tu


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats, Mr. Maduro! Great hit, Dan!!!

:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Nice hit Dan!
> 
> I would watch out though. Patrick hits back really hard. :tu


Ahh... I don't doubt that, but most people have bad memories... I'm banking on that.  Anyway, I was looking for an excuse to hit him for the addition to the family (congrats, by the way) and the contest entry not only genuinely deserved the runner's up position, but made it that much easier to strike...

:tu


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *longknocker* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1587766#post1587766 
_Payback, huh? Go get munkey!

:tu_



DBall said:


> Nope... not him...


*SNICKER!!!*


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> *SNICKER!!!*


Now, now Mr Munkey.... what _are_ you snickering about...?


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> Now, now Mr Munkey.... what _are_ you snickering about...?


*Whistles*

(in best Sgt Shultz immitation) I said nothing. I said nothing.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> *Whistles*
> 
> (in best Sgt Shultz immitation) I said nothing. I said nothing.


Good. :tu


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Munkey, You know you shouldn't get Dan riled up! Remember what happened last time?

:r:r:r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

longknocker said:


> Munkey, You know you shouldn't get Dan riled up! Remember what happened last time?
> 
> :r:r:r


Last time he beat me like a red headed step child. If I hit him back, I'm afraid I won't live through the retaliation, to be honest. he mentioned that he'd rather I not retaliate, but we all know how that goes around here... we'll see what happens.

:tu


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

DBall said:


> Last time he beat me like a red headed step child. If I hit him back, I'm afraid I won't live through the retaliation, to be honest. he mentioned that he'd rather I not retaliate, but we all know how that goes around here... we'll see what happens.
> 
> :tu


I'm all aquiver.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Not only did Dball slam me with these awesome _consolation prize_ sticks....
> 
> '06 PL Panatela
> '07 RASCC
> ...


Just so you know, I'm coming over to steal the Trinidad. I'll sneak into your humi and have my fill!!! Bwuahahaha!!!!

but seriously...stellar smackdown.


----------

